# Best Freddy Krueger costume?



## LivingDeadGuy (Nov 22, 2008)

Hey everyone, where can a fellow obtain the best Freddy costume?

Thanks!


----------



## Empty_W (Apr 28, 2009)

Well it all depends on your budget. IF you could get silicone mask and what not it would be the best.

YouTube- Freddy's krueger wereable mask and glove

Though I haven't seen anyone selling Freddy silicone mask, probably because of licensing, but I do think I saw burn victim ones that are supposed to be him. I would make the costume, the clothes they give you are always cheap


----------

